#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Wonen en werken onder de zon

## BMB Support

.
Wil je kennismaken met de Marokkaanse cultuur en het land ontdekken in al haar rijkdom en glorie?
Of wil je (re) migreren naar het wonderschone Maghreb?

Welke reden je ook hebt om tijdelijk of voor langere tijd in Marokko te verblijven, een goed salaris is een belangrijke factor om je dromen te realiseren.

Wij zijn een klein bureau dat bedrijven ondersteund en hebben enkele projecten waarvoor we op zoek zijn naar goede commercile krachten.

Wat wordt verwacht: 

Een aangename telefoonstemGoede beheersing van de Nederlandse taal in woord en geschriftEen commercile instellingEen professionele werkhoudingbeschikbaar voor minimaal 6 maandenErvaring in de verkoop is zeker een pre

Wat wordt geboden:

Aantrekkelijk salaris met realistisch bonussysteemBetrouwbare werkgeverMogelijkheid om parttime te werkenDoorgroeimogelijkhedenDuidelijk contract in het Nederlands, geen addertjes onder het gras.Fijne collega’s in een klein professioneel teamOndersteuning en begeleiding in Nederland en in Marokko

Spreekt deze vacature je aan, mail je gegevens en cv naar [email protected]

----------

